# I love Oregon!!!



## Sinisterhand (Apr 19, 2009)

Shoo tree shoo, don't bother me I'm  working.:holysheep:


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks kinda lonely standing out there does'nt she, maybe you should go put a few ladies beside her to keep her company...take care..


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Looks kinda lonely standing out there does'nt she, maybe you should go put a few ladies beside her to keep her company...take care..


maybe a plot way over the back by the other trees as well !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2009)

Shoe trees are all over the place, here in the UK too.

hXXp://www.roadsideamerica.com/set/shoetrees.html

eace:


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Apr 21, 2009)

looks like EASTERN Oregon...?


----------



## Sinisterhand (Apr 22, 2009)

I drive by this spot on my way to see me mum. Sometimes I see people taking pics of it or adding their own bounty to it, no matter what it always makes me smile. It is in the middle of Oregon not to far from Grass Valley Oregon.


----------

